

Idea – An idea that might just end poverty - C1D
https://medium.com/poverty-its-discontents/4064e5c8ad4a

======
robotys
Alms tax need 2 ingredients to get it right: culture of honesty and humbleness
and also 'distribute to poor' focus of the alms agency.

ps: i am muslim and i pay alms every year. But sadden by the poor distribution
of help to the needy.

~~~
a3n
Who do you pay it to? Who do most people pay it to? How do the people who need
it typically get it?

~~~
C1D
I'm also Muslim so I guess I can answer this. We usually pay it to charities,
in the old days Muslims would go around looking for people who needed the
money and directly pay it to them but now we send it off to foundations though
we can still pay it directly if we would like.

Most Muslims also sponsor Orphans. I am actually sponsoring two orphans.

~~~
a3n
This is how bad things have become. I just thought that maybe I, a non-Muslim,
could contribute to one of these charities. And then I immediately was worried
that the transactions would be noticed and I would be accused of supporting a
terrorist organization, because of the meta data between me and the charity
and then innocent and coincidental meta data beween some third party person of
interest and the same charity.

And thus is the First Amendment _right_ to freedom of association destroyed.
Fuck you, NSA.

